# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] DK PvE Profiles

## weyounthree

In this thread I will post all my DK profiles.
With 5.2 I will most likely also make an unholy one as this spec seems to become viable once again.

I will not develop any PvP profile.
I also will most likely not create a blood profile. Please visit Rubim's thread ([PQR] Rubim Profiles) if you are searching for a blood profile.

*Credits:*
 Xelper for his incredible work on PQR and also the bosscode I based mine on Nova Team because I used to look at their profiles to create mine

*PQR Download:*
 All DK Profiles Frost DW Frost 2H

*Setup:*
For some code in the Bossmod section to work properly, you might follow some setps to set this profile up properly.
Because some addons, e.g. ElvUI, are altering the appearence of your UI and adding custom action bar buttons. So for example in the Amber-Shaper fight, when you are transformed into a construct, a custom button has to be clicked instead of the default blizzard action bar button.
If you are not sure if you are using some cutom button or the default button, you can test it: Jump into a vehicle (e.g. weed on tillers farm, canons in dailys), hover with your mouse pointer over an action bar button and type in WoW chat "/run print( GetMouseFocus():GetName() or 'unknown' )". This will print the name of that button. (only you can see it)
If you are having custom buttons, that are not supported, leave me a message and I will take care of it.

By default my profiles are using the blizzard buttons, but if you need to change it, just follow these steps:
 Open Ability Editor Select profile Select "[Misc] Init" on the left Search for "PQR_UI" and use the correct option

*Each profile offers a Bossmos that currently includes the following:*
Grand Empress Shek'zeer (using AMS to be immune to Vision of Demise) - workingWind Lord Mel'jarak
 Renewing Impaling Spear on focus (if it is your debuff) - working Kicking mending on focus/target - working Using Every Man For Himself when trapped in amber - not testedLei Shi (not attacking Lei Shi with abilities when immune) - workingProtectors of the Endless
Using AMS to be immune to Lighning Prision - workingUsing Icy Touch to remove Cleansing Waters when glyphed - workingAmber-Shaper Un'sok
Interrupting Boss/self - workingNot attacking Amber-Shaper with abilities when he taking 90% less damage - workingSpirit Kings HC [thanks to Xelper] - workingGara'jal the Spiritbinder (crossover from spirit world) - working

*The profiles are offering:*
No ability spammingOptimized use of outbreak (not wasteing runes on blood plague when it's not necessary)Self heal using Death Pact and HealthstonesSingle / AoE Profile (it will use pestilence automatically in AoE and also prioritize DnD higher)Set CD usage to auto, boss only, or offDisable Howling Blast (I use it at Spirit Kings for Meng's Maddening Shout)Disable Death and DecayPause Rotation while pressing left shift buttonBossmods which are currently work in progressUsage of engineering glove enchantsHerbalism CDRacial usage
 Draenei Human Orc

*What's not in the profiles:*
Trinket usage

For more information about any specific profile please refer to right posting.

*Requests:*


If you feel like an important feature is missing, feel free to post a request and I will look into it.
If something is broken and you want to post about it, please explain in detail what happened. If you happen to get an LUA error, please post it as well. The more information you provide, the easier it gets for me to locate it.

*Notice:*
If you are a developer and would like to use some code you see in my profile, I am fine with it as long as it is for non-commercial use only. I only ask for credits. I also consider it polite if you ask me before using, but politeness is not mandatory.
If you want to colaborate (e.g. developing boss mods for 5.2) in a team effort, send me a PM, I will reply back.

----------


## weyounthree

DW Profile

This is my very first profile which I developed roughly one week after I learned about PQR.
This profile is provided as is.
Following Talents are mandatory: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

*Supported talents:*
 Plague Leech Death Pact Blood Tap

*PQR Download*:
 DW and 2H DW only

*Changelog:*
 Version 1.0.5 - fixed a typo that most likely prevented engineering gloves from being cast Version 1.0.4 Version 1.0.3

ikools modified Version

Please see his original post in this thread.

*Download Link:*
 Version 1.0.9

----------


## weyounthree

2H Profile

Due to a request I made this DK 2H profile.

I tested it for only about 10 minutes, so I consider it beta.

This profile is provided as is.
There are no mandatory talents but I recommend using: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

*Following talents are supported:*
 Plague Leech Unholy Blight Blood Tap Runic Empowerment Runic Corruption Death Pact

*PQR Download*:
 DW and 2H 2H only

*Changelog:*
 Version 0.3 ([PQR] DK PvE Profiles) Version 0.2 - changed rune management slightly on Howling Blast to not waste runes that could be used on Obliterate

----------


## weyounthree

Reserved for when I actually make an unholy profile

----------


## Ninjaderp

Heya weyounthree, good to see you back again! Will +rep you when I spread enough

----------


## Guinness

Thanks brother for continuing to contribute. Your profile is still the top DPS profile for Dual Wielding Frost. I've tested ALL available Frost DK profiles, running multiple tests on all of them. Thanks again.

----------


## weyounthree

> Thanks brother for continuing to contribute. Your profile is still the top DPS profile for Dual Wielding Frost. I've tested ALL available Frost DK profiles, running multiple tests on all of them. Thanks again.


Thanks. I am wondering how my 2H profile is performing. You are not going to test it, are you?  :Wink: 
Currently I am very limited in my time, so I will not be able to test any changes I do to my profiles for the next ~2 weeks.

----------


## solarwake

Hi Weyouthree, Really glad you decided to repost your profiles. I was just about to go download your 2h profile when it left the forums. Anyways I will be testing the 2h profile against rubin's profile when I get home later tonight. I'm currently at 494ilvl with 2-set bonus. I will post the results when I get a chance.

Thanks!
Solarwake

PS + 3 rep for your hard work!

----------


## Amagicalman

> Thanks. I am wondering how my 2H profile is performing. You are not going to test it, are you? 
> Currently I am very limited in my time, so I will not be able to test any changes I do to my profiles for the next ~2 weeks.



The 2H profile is performing great! I haven't tested the built in bossmods yet, as I prefer to do those things manually. But everything else is in great working order.

----------


## imdasandman

Will test tonight as I go 2h for the sparks on elegon hm 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## turtlemans

I will test 2H in raid this week.

Raiding 25m HMs. Will post back later.

----------


## weyounthree

Updated Frost 2H to Version 0.3

*Changelog:*
 When Unholy Blight is active, BP and FF should not be applied using PS respectively HB

----------


## imdasandman

Tested the 2H on heroic elegon on our first attempt we reached p3 and I only pushed out 140k dps. The rotation just felt slow and had to much dead time. Best way I can explain it. I run with blood tap on that fight so I always have a pest ready for sparks and another death rune for burst on the sparks. Had to use rubims old 2H profile.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## weyounthree

> Tested the 2H on heroic elegon on our first attempt we reached p3 and I only pushed out 140k dps.


Sorry, but without any other reference 140k is just a number and I don't know if its average, bad, very bad in comparison to your usual DPS.




> The rotation just felt slow and had to much dead time. Best way I can explain it.


What is slow exactly? I just tested about 2 hours on a raid dummy, including time to evaluate combatlogs.
I didn't see anything I would consider "slow". The bot used spells and then about 0.3 to 0.2 seconds before the end of GCD it would try to use the next spell.

About the dead time. If I understand correctly, you usually play DW rather than 2H.
There is a gap between waiting times of DW and 2H ... by default 2H has at least double the waiting time of DW. If you are on DW gear/reforges and just swapping weapons the gap will even higher.
This is mainly because 2H will try to use all runes on Obliterate (needing 2 runes) where DW will opt for Howling Blast (unsing 1 rune).
Also because of the 2 runes, as 2H you usually pool Blood Charges to use them when you got a Killing machine proc.
Blood Tab and Plague Leech are helping to keep waiting time low. In the case of 2H ... Plague Leech more than Blood Tap.

In the elegon fight I also sometimes noticed that if I approach elegon from a weir angle the hitbox will behave strange, in a way that I have to stand right inside of elegon for the rotation to accept "melee range".

Could that be a reason for the dead time you experienced or do you think it is something in the profile?




> I run with blood tap on that fight so I always have a pest ready for sparks and another death rune for burst on the sparks. Had to use rubims old 2H profile.


Are you using the Blood Charges by hand? Because in my profile there is no code that deals with elegon's sparks.
But the profile is using Blood Tap by default, so I guess you disabled it to be able to use it yourself properly? Because otherwise you couldn't be sure to have at lesat 10 charges.

I wouldn't consider 1 death rune "burst", because it is not enough to cast obliterate.
Maybe that's the case why you experienced it as being slow.
If your runes are on cooldown, you don't have any burst potential on the sparks because (I assume you spread your diseases to that spark already - otherwise your first 2 runes will be used to aplly diseases) you have to wait for 2 runes to get ready to use obliterate ... then wait for your next obliterate and so on. Is it this behaviour you meant by slow?


Sorry for asking so much, but from my tests, I just couldn't verify it, so I need more input to be able to understand the issue.
In my tests, there were only waiting time, when the profile waited to use obliterate. But my runes never capped, so it wasn't actually wasted.
And also the casts came off right when GCD finished.

And compared to simulationcraft I was about even with the result (200-1k ahead actually), so I really don't know whats wrong.

----------


## Guinness

You can't just change out weapon to go 2H versus DW. 2H needs a high amount of haste. That's why I don't test 2H because of the cost at the moment on my server between switching back and forth.

----------


## imdasandman

It could be a range issue like you said. 

On the spark phase I pause rotation with like 3 secs left of the new sparks spawning. So I always have the runes needed for a pest and than 1-2 obliterates with blood tap. I also usually try to pool like 50 rp for some frost strikes as well.

The reference number you were asking for :
I on average going into p3 (burn phase), pull an overall dps of 164k. So I was short by about 20k. But it could just be the melee range issue 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## weyounthree

> It could be a range issue like you said. 
> 
> On the spark phase I pause rotation with like 3 secs left of the new sparks spawning. So I always have the runes needed for a pest and than 1-2 obliterates with blood tap. I also usually try to pool like 50 rp for some frost strikes as well.
> 
> The reference number you were asking for :
> I on average going into p3 (burn phase), pull an overall dps of 164k. So I was short by about 20k. But it could just be the melee range issue


Okay, that's helping a bit more.

If you get some time, it would be nice if you could try at a raid dummy, if the same behaviour occurs again.
I just changed some code, but I want to test it first, if it yield slightly better results before I push it to github.

And when you say it's still buggy at the raid dummy, I would look into this at first before.

----------


## imdasandman

> Okay, that's helping a bit more.
> 
> If you get some time, it would be nice if you could try at a raid dummy, if the same behaviour occurs again.
> I just changed some code, but I want to test it first, if it yield slightly better results before I push it to github.
> 
> And when you say it's still buggy at the raid dummy, I would look into this at first before.


OK. I will tinker around after I get kids in bed and after my server transfer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## azxd

Just wanted to say thank you, its a good profile(DW). Love the howling blast/dnd off option, very helpfull in lei-shi aswell  :Wink:  and the cds options are really nice too.
tried some boss mechanics but they didnt work for me, so went back to xelpers code.
hope you update for 5.2

----------


## ikool

> Just wanted to say thank you, its a good profile(DW). Love the howling blast/dnd off option, very helpfull in lei-shi aswell  and the cds options are really nice too.
> tried some boss mechanics but they didnt work for me, so went back to xelpers code.
> hope you update for 5.2


omg i can finally post again! 

Bossmods worked very well on my last test (Grand Empress/Protectors) , do you have ElvUI installed , and if yes, changed the Setting as weyou mentioned in the first post?

----------


## azxd

i tried the ones for Protectors and Renewing Impaling Spear on focus but didnt work for me. not using elvui or anything like it. Not really much of a problem for me but will give it another try tonight.
i was more concerned if the rotation would hang on some skill, which it didnt, so im happy with it. hope weyou updates for 5.2

----------


## Amagicalman

Great profile, as always. I'm sure we can expect an update at some point soon  :Smile:

----------


## weyounthree

> Great profile, as always. I'm sure we can expect an update at some point soon


The profiles are working for 5.2 without any change.
In fact I got ranked in the top 10 in ToT with my "old" DW profile.
Currently I'm polishing some boss mods (read Council) which are behaving weird.
As I pointed out a few times, I'm very limited in my raiding time atm, so I think I will need some more days to release my bossmod changes.
Maybe earlier if you don't mind having a work in progress.




> i tried the ones for Protectors and Renewing Impaling Spear on focus but didnt work for me. not using elvui or anything like it. Not really much of a problem for me but will give it another try tonight.
> i was more concerned if the rotation would hang on some skill, which it didnt, so im happy with it. hope weyou updates for 5.2


For the Protectors bossmod you need the glyph, plus a frost/death rune to use Icy Touch. This might be a limiting factor.
For Impaling Spear, you have to set the add you want to keep CCed as your focus target and you have to apply the first Spear by hand before the pull.
It will also check if it was your Spear on the target, i.e. if some other player renewed your spear, you will not cast spear on that target because it is no longer your debuff.

Last time I was there HC it worked properly, I had to keep an add in chain CC while having to kick mending.

----------


## azxd

i had the glyph, propably didnt have the rune..
for impaling spear i had focus target and did the first by hand, although im pretty sure i didnt have the profile on at the time  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , so i will try it again propably tomorrow night and get back.

----------


## Guinness

Something seems seriously off since the last little patch. Anyone else seeing their damage drop?

----------


## weyounthree

> Something seems seriously off since the last little patch. Anyone else seeing their damage drop?


Are you talking about yesterday's ninja patch?
I didn't have the chance to test it after that patch, could you please tell me which profile it is affecting?

If I'm not able to look into it today I will most likely do tomorrow.

----------


## Guinness

Was just doing some LFR's and noticed I was low. So I went to the Training Dummy I normally use for tests (Silvermoon) and before the small patch from March 11th, I was getting 77k with your profile. Now I'm down around 60k. I've noticed it using Frost Strike a lot less in the two 5 minute tests I ran. It's doing about 70% fewer Frost Strikes.

----------


## weyounthree

> Was just doing some LFR's and noticed I was low. So I went to the Training Dummy I normally use for tests (Silvermoon) and before the small patch from March 11th, I was getting 77k with your profile. Now I'm down around 60k. I've noticed it using Frost Strike a lot less in the two 5 minute tests I ran. It's doing about 70% fewer Frost Strikes.


Did your RP cap?

----------


## Guinness

Will keep an eye on it for a few more tests.

[EDIT]
So I uninstalled PQR and then reinstalled from scratch and things went back to normal. Sometimes PQR can be finicky like that. I'm just glad I noticed it  :Smile: . Sorry to alarm you weyounthree.

----------


## azxd

impailing spear working  :Wink: 
icy touch isnt trustworthy, so we use a priest and i can focus on my dps (like i have to...  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## turtlemans

Any chance you'll still be working on the Unholy profiles?

None of the other ones seem to be performing according to where Simcraft should put them.

----------


## azrashom

how would i go about adding the troll racial to the ability list, your profiles are perfect except for the fact it wont use my on use trinket or my troll racial. the on use trinket isnt a big deal im going to be getting a proc trinket after reset anyways but the troll racial not being used kinda sucks =(

----------


## Apsalaar

Would be awesome to see your take on a Festerblight profile for Unholy. You DW Frost is really good.

----------


## Jaylock

Hey, I love the profile for DW frost. One quick thought though. Is it possible to make the time between when it casts horn of winter be 5 minutes instead of every 20 seconds (when it comes off cooldown). It is very annoying to have it spam horn of winter every 20 seconds. The buff lasts 5 minutes, so shouldnt there be a way to have it delay 5 minutes before it casts again? 

Any advice would be much appreciated.

----------


## donut87

> Hey, I love the profile for DW frost. One quick thought though. Is it possible to make the time between when it casts horn of winter be 5 minutes instead of every 20 seconds (when it comes off cooldown). It is very annoying to have it spam horn of winter every 20 seconds. The buff lasts 5 minutes, so shouldnt there be a way to have it delay 5 minutes before it casts again? 
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated.


I think its a DPS increase to cast it on cooldown due to the runic power it generates. Not 100% sure though.

----------


## x4kep

Yes it is, but it isn't if you are full of Runic Power and you should only use Horn of Winter when you can't do anything better
Basically it's the lowest on the priority list

----------


## Guinness

There is no way to be RP capped using this profile even with Horn casting. It's a DPS loss if you did it every 5 minutes btw.

----------


## turtlemans

I've been updating the AoE code as I've been raiding because the AoE code in this profile isn't optimal, and I'll upload my changes tomorrow probably if anyone is interested. This is still the best performing single target DW Frost profile I've seen. I've had several top 20 ranks with it and rank on HMs with it, too.

----------


## NightRaven

Would love to see that.

----------


## weyounthree

> I've been updating the AoE code as I've been raiding because the AoE code in this profile isn't optimal, and I'll upload my changes tomorrow probably if anyone is interested. This is still the best performing single target DW Frost profile I've seen. I've had several top 20 ranks with it and rank on HMs with it, too.


I already updated the AoE in the profile. Like I said a few weeks ago, I got quite a lot to do at the moment.
I will push the updated profile and read the new posts in this thread at the weekend.

----------


## Apsalaar

> I already updated the AoE in the profile. Like I said a few weeks ago, I got quite a lot to do at the moment.
> I will push the updated profile and read the new posts in this thread at the weekend.



Now this is good news :Smile:

----------


## turtlemans

> I already updated the AoE in the profile. Like I said a few weeks ago, I got quite a lot to do at the moment.
> I will push the updated profile and read the new posts in this thread at the weekend.


Any chance you could push it by tonight? Would love to try it on progression.

----------


## turtlemans

> I already updated the AoE in the profile. Like I said a few weeks ago, I got quite a lot to do at the moment.
> I will push the updated profile and read the new posts in this thread at the weekend.


 :Frown: .

If anyone still wants my updates to the AoE, let me know.

----------


## Apsalaar

If you get time, implementing some support for the 4piece would also be awesome.

----------


## Weird0

> If you get time, implementing some support for the 4piece would also be awesome.


i concur


also i love that bossmod feature

----------


## Apsalaar

Got an ETA on your AOE edit? 

Its performing extremly well, so no real hurry.

----------


## vawkse

He stops the rotation when target is at ~20%. Is that normal for PQR? First time using.

----------


## JUANNY

wondering if this routine is still supported by OP

----------


## Guinness

Haven't seen any updates in a while but it's still the best DW Frost DK profile for me and my gear. Close to getting 4pc T15 though so that might change. Would love to see it get support for T15 4 pc and also looking for those AE edits someone made a few posts back. Haven't heard though from either person. Here's to hoping  :Smile: .

----------


## Resignedgod

Hey there. First off, amazing profile and is performing exceptionally on my 2h Frost dk. Can top meters easily in LFR and normal mode raids. My only quirk is I just happend to grab 4 piece and in order to utilize it I have to manually switch off at 45%, any chance for teir piece implementation?

----------


## dookieface

i have not seen him update this profile in over a mouth

----------


## highend01

@turtlemans

Your inbox is full... so I have to post it here:

you've said that you changed / enhanced the aoe part of this profile.

Would you still like to share your changes?

Tia,
Highend

----------


## zeldaboch

Is it possible add the use of Death Strike when the buff of Dark Succor is up? 

tnx =) and really nice rotation!

----------


## JUANNY

> Hey there. First off, amazing profile and is performing exceptionally on my 2h Frost dk. Can top meters easily in LFR and normal mode raids. My only quirk is I just happend to grab 4 piece and in order to utilize it I have to manually switch off at 45%, any chance for teir piece implementation?


since the profile author hasnt posted in awhile i can prob share how i personally edited the routine to use my 4 piece bonus.Open the abilities xml which is under /deathknight/ with notepad. Use notepad to search for reaper. Every place you find soulreaper it will say to use <=35----change it to<=45 make a copy bef you tinker with it in case you mess up the edit

----------


## Resignedgod

> since the profile author hasnt posted in awhile i can prob share how i personally edited the routine to use my 4 piece bonus.Open the abilities xml which is under /deathknight/ with notepad. Use notepad to search for reaper. Every place you find soulreaper it will say to use <=35----change it to<=45 make a copy bef you tinker with it in case you mess up the edit


Thank you, this will hold it down and works well just missing out on the Killing Machine procs is all, hopefully he updates it soon  :Smile: .

----------


## SpankThru

> He stops the rotation when target is at ~20%. Is that normal for PQR? First time using.


Did you find some solution? I've the same problem  :Frown:

----------


## SpankThru

Somebody still use this profile? Is functional? I am incapable to make that it works below 20% of life of the target, neither 2H Weapon nor the DW

----------


## Weird0

> Somebody still use this profile? Is functional? I am incapable to make that it works below 20% of life of the target, neither 2H Weapon nor the DW


i am useing it since its the best 2hfrost profile so far. and it works without a problem for me, will switch though as soon as someone releases one that has the 4p bonus properly coded in since its a huge dps loss not to use it the little fix mentioned by juanny helps a little but the 2nd part of the 4p is missing and thats a bad bad thing

----------


## SpankThru

?


> i am useing it since its the best 2hfrost profile so far. and it works without a problem for me, will switch though as soon as someone releases one that has the 4p bonus properly coded in since its a huge dps loss not to use it the little fix mentioned by juanny helps a little but the 2nd part of the 4p is missing and thats a bad bad thing


 Right, the problem was my lvl. This rotation only works if your character is 87 or higher hehe. Thanks a lot! I will follow the post constantly for if the tier update appears. Thanks again!

----------


## azxd

Is there anyone who can update these profiles? aoe rotation, 4piece and even boss mechanics?

----------


## dookieface

i really hope that he log back in and update this wicked profile

----------


## suetekh

dookieface your inbox here is full and you can't receive pms. clear it. i cannot answer you about hb key cuz of that.

----------


## Enuma

This profile is simply outstanding atm and perform superb to other frost profiles. I heard that Rubim is working on new versions of his profiles, but till then, this is the one to go.
I noticed that survivability on this profile is really low, it has no support for Dark Succor procs and its only using Ghoul + Death pact combo if cooldowns are enabled.

I messed a bit with profile and added few survivability options, as i tried to PM Way without success ill post them here so, if you like, you can implement them by your self.
===========
1. Dark Succor
===========
-- Add to Wey .lua file under "Buffs":


```
PQ_DarkSuccor = 101568
```

-- Add code to "Selfheal" Ability:	


```
if PlayerHP <= 90 and UnitBuffID("player", PQ_DarkSuccor) then
		if TargetValidationMelee("target", PQ_DeathStrike) then
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(PQ_DeathStrike), "target")
		return true
		end
	end
```

This will, if player has buff Dark Succor and his hp is <=90% use Death Strike. I recommend this number to be 97-100 since Death Strikes under Dark Succor buff are free, thus if they will not heal you because you are at max HP, you will have at least free damaging attack.


===========
2. Death Siphon
===========
-- Add to Wey .lua file under "Spells":


```
PQ_DeathSiphon = 108196
```

-- Create new Ability "Death Siphon" with code:



```
local PQ_DeathSiphon = PQ_DeathSiphon

if PlayerHP <=50
and UnitExists("target")
and IsSpellKnown(PQ_DeathSiphon)
and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(PQ_DeathSiphon), "target") == 1 then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(PQ_DeathSiphon), "target")
	return true
end
```

Go to rotation and you will find new spell there, implement it into rotation, below selfheal ability.

Implements support for Death Siphon talent for those who use it.


===========
3. Rise Dead (Death Pact)
===========

-- Create new Ability "Raise Dead (Death Pact)" with code:



```
local PQ_DeathPact = PQ_DeathPact
local PQ_RaiseDead = PQ_RaiseDead

if PlayerHP <= 30 and PQR_SpellAvailable(PQ_DeathPact) then
	local _,ghoul = GetTotemInfo(1)

	if ghoul ~= nil
	and ghoul ~= "" then
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(PQ_DeathPact), "player")
		return true
	end
	
if PlayerHP <= 30 and IsSpellKnown(PQ_DeathPact) then
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(PQ_RaiseDead), "player")
		return true
	end
end
```

Go to rotation and you will find new spell there, implement it into rotation, below selfheal ability.

This will add support for using Ghoul + Death pact when player hp is <=30% even with all CDs off. I implemented this because, by default, if you have CDs off and you are close to death you will need to manually cast Rise Dead so that rotation could use Death Pact on risen Ghoul. This code just does that by it self, even when CDs are off, so no need to worry about dying.

This code supports both DW and 2H profiles, i did extended tests on them and they DO NOT impact functionality of Ways default rotation, nor they impact overall DPS, they just add more survivability. All numbers on how much HP% those skills are used are changeable how user like.

----------


## azxd

Thank you so much Enuma for sharing, this profile has been the best for dw dps.
Will be testing as soon as i can.

----------


## Enuma

Removed, bigger DPS loss than i expected.

----------


## Starkey2009

Is there a dk profile from 55-90 ive tried a few and most just unload themselves because im not lvl 90 ive taken spells out of rotation and they dont work even when i do that :/

----------


## Ninjaderp

I'd use a honorbuddy-routine with lazyraider for that

----------


## 11452939

If it is possible to change the horn of winter that he worked on CD only during combat? In not fight upon completion time BAFA

----------


## Enuma

> Is there a dk profile from 55-90 ive tried a few and most just unload themselves because im not lvl 90 ive taken spells out of rotation and they dont work even when i do that :/


Try Team Nova profiles, im not sure are they updated.

If not, then do as Ninjaderp said.



> I'd use a honorbuddy-routine with lazyraider for that



Try entering rotation editor and turn on "Requires combat to execute rotation."

----------


## smithryan6

Thank you for your awesome profiles.

----------


## Starkey2009

> Try Team Nova profiles, im not sure are they updated.
> 
> If not, then do as Ninjaderp said.
> 
> 
> 
> Try entering rotation editor and turn on "Requires combat to execute rotation."


yeah tried requires combat to execute and still no go i tried rubim's and nova's rubmins just says requires lvl 90 then unloads and the nova doesnt do anything at all ill just play the old fashioned way i guess :/

----------


## Enuma

> yeah tried requires combat to execute and still no go i tried rubim's and nova's rubmins just says requires lvl 90 then unloads and the nova doesnt do anything at all ill just play the old fashioned way i guess :/


Why would you do that? Find cracked honorbuddy and good questing pack (i recommend Kick's profile pack) and do the leveling. Honorbuddy's built in combat routine works on every level and kicks questing profiles are awesome, with right honorbuddy plugins (which are free) you can go pretty much AFK almost 90% of 1-90 leveling process.

----------


## js1974

> yeah tried requires combat to execute and still no go i tried rubim's and nova's rubmins just says requires lvl 90 then unloads and the nova doesnt do anything at all ill just play the old fashioned way i guess :/


In most of the profiles all you need to do is go into the editor and add -- in front of the lines checking for level like this.




> --elseif UnitLevel("player") ~= 90
> --then
> --	print("Error: Wrong Level - Expecting LvL 90")
> --	PQR_StopRotation()


No promises the rotation won't error out but I think most people put the level 90 check in because they don't want to troubleshoot issues that arise based on level.

----------


## yochen

anybody got a tip for a kick-ass dps-routine for blood dk's. cause hb's purerotation and tuanHA (special) feel a bit laggy these days, even with tyrael's framelock off.
any tipps are highly welcum!

rasta

----------


## Weird0

> anybody got a tip for a kick-ass dps-routine for blood dk's. cause hb's purerotation and tuanHA (special) feel a bit laggy these days, even with tyrael's framelock off.
> any tipps are highly welcum!
> 
> rasta



look for a thread with "Community Rotations" in its title

----------


## imdasandman

> anybody got a tip for a kick-ass dps-routine for blood dk's. cause hb's purerotation and tuanHA (special) feel a bit laggy these days, even with tyrael's framelock off.
> any tipps are highly welcum!
> 
> rasta


I have used rubims blood dk one and put out decent numbers.

BTW veng is getting a huge nerf next patch so all tanks DPS is going down 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## DarkAnarchist

> I have used rubims blood dk one and put out decent numbers.
> 
> BTW veng is getting a huge nerf next patch so all tanks DPS is going down 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


dont know about that, currently i hardly ever max out vengance(10man not 25man, without purposely standing in fire or sitting down, most tank never see more than 50% on 10man)
gear will have more stam on it and riposte is being added i cant see how dk tank dps with suffer all that much

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> dont know about that, currently i hardly ever max out vengance(10man not 25man, without purposely standing in fire or sitting down, most tank never see more than 50% on 10man)
> gear will have more stam on it and riposte is being added i cant see how dk tank dps with suffer all that much


Current PTR Notes:

Vengeance has received several changes.
Vengeance now grants Attack Power equal to 1.5% of the damage taken, down from 1.8% (The tooltip said 2% but it was actually 1.8%).
Tanks no longer receive Vengeance from many persistent area damage effects (standing in the fire) or from missed attacks (dodging and parrying an attack will continue to work as it has before).
There are now diminishing returns on Vengeance gains while tanking multiple targets. Each additional target grants progressively less Vengeance.

I think dps will go down more than you would think.

----------


## imdasandman

> Current PTR Notes:
> 
> Vengeance has received several changes.
> Vengeance now grants Attack Power equal to 1.5% of the damage taken, down from 1.8% (The tooltip said 2% but it was actually 1.8%).
> Tanks no longer receive Vengeance from many persistent area damage effects (standing in the fire) or from missed attacks (dodging and parrying an attack will continue to work as it has before).
> There are now diminishing returns on Vengeance gains while tanking multiple targets. Each additional target grants progressively less Vengeance.
> 
> I think dps will go down more than you would think.


I did lfr tot and on horridon I only did 170kdps down from on live where I will do 300k so yes it is a huge nerf

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## ikool

Hey Guys,

i started to Update Weyou's DW Profile for 5.4 , as i simply love it and Weyou havent been online for a while now (sadly).
If you feel with me, give my Update a try and help me bringing it back to the top of DPS.
I started this a few Days ago, so dont expect too much. Any coding & testing help is much appreciated !

Done:

- Single Target Rotation
- T15 4pc included
- AoE Rotation 

Work in Progress:

- Pestilence
- Further DPS improvement




Here you go:


*v.1.0.9*

Wey-5.4-DW-Frost-_DEATHKNIGHT_1.0.9.zip



Credits:
*weyounthree* for sure !
*Xelper* for his incredible work on PQR
*Nova Team* for contributing excellent coding



*Note:* Both Rotations in this Profile are based on Simulationcraft. Simulationcraft's Rotation is based 
on T16hc BIS Gear. So without SoO Gear (especially T16 4p and new Trinkets) you wont get the max. out of it.

----------


## hellokill11

> Hey Guys,
> 
> i started to Update Weyou's DW Profile for 5.4 , as i simply love it and Weyou havent been online for a while now (sadly).
> If you feel with me, give my Update a try and help me bringing it back to the top of DPS.
> I started this a few Days ago, so dont expect too much. Any coding help is much appreciated !
> 
> Done:
> 
> - Single Target Rotation
> ...


Thank you for doing this mate! DK's need all the love they can get atm!

*EDIT:* It would seem that your profile is pulling higher numbers! Compared Wey's 5.2 version to yours and Wey's pulled 168k dps at 27 million dmg total and yours pulled 188k dps at 27 million dmg total. Not sure if that's how you're supposed to measure :P.

Please release the other features! Keep it up!

----------


## alexxjr

> Hey Guys,
> 
> i started to Update Weyou's DW Profile for 5.4 , as i simply love it and Weyou havent been online for a while now (sadly).
> If you feel with me, give my Update a try and help me bringing it back to the top of DPS.
> I started this a few Days ago, so dont expect too much. Any coding help is much appreciated !
> 
> Done:
> 
> - Single Target Rotation
> ...


Nice mate! currently running his profiles but I will give yours a try for sure! Will test tomorrow in SoO normal! Updated plague leech and an AOE rotaion would be nice. Will return tomorrow with some feedback!  :Smile:

----------


## ikool

@hellokill11

Indeed they need, thanks for your Feedback, seems i did something right  :Smile:  Did you notice any Errors with the Profile or Rotation itself? 
Im mainly interested in how its working out in SoO, but any Feedback is very appreciated !


@alexxjr

Thanks mate, any Feedback helps  :Smile:  Please take a close look at how PLeech & PStrike is working out in SoO, as im still trying to optimize them.




*EDIT*: Make sure to grab another Update in a few Hours  :Smile:

----------


## ikool

Update inc.  :Smile:  (Main Post)

AOE Rotation will take some Time, im focusing on Single Target for now as AOE is 5=+ Mobs only.

----------


## nick_533

> Update inc.  (Main Post)
> 
> AOE Rotation will take some Time, im focusing on Single Target for now as AOE is 5=+ Mobs only.


Looks like 2H rotation is updated as well  :Smile:

----------


## alexxjr

Hey Ikool, Tested your rotation in SoO, works really well, just as it should  :Smile:  not much difference from the other profile as far as I could tell, but I still like to have an updated profile  :Smile:  Keep up the good work my man

----------


## ikool

> Hey Ikool, Tested your rotation in SoO, works really well, just as it should  not much difference from the other profile as far as I could tell, but I still like to have an updated profile  Keep up the good work my man


Thanks, nice to hear everything's working well  :Smile:  Gonna work on another Update today , would be awesome if you have some Numbers, DPS & itemlvl for example.

----------


## alexxjr

Going to go on a dummy with your update from yesterday and get you some numbers mate  :Smile:  going to check out the PS and PL usage too. Probably gonna leave it at a dummy for ½ an hour  :Smile:

----------


## alexxjr

Okay, Back with some numbers now!  :Big Grin: 

First off, my armory: Level 90 Goblin Death Knight | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory Itemlevel is 551

http://imgur.com/hNMnFaY

http://imgur.com/oHU8NGR

Kept an eye on PL and PS. Plague Leech seems to be working fine, but sometimes it takes my diseases off when there is over 5 (saw 7 at one time) seconds left on BP, is that intended? Also, It can be up to 5 seconds before the profile reapplies BP, dunno if that is intended either. Profile seems to be handling everything fine, but I haven't played Frost DW in some time, so I cannot be 100% sure.

If there is anything more you would like me to investigate, I would be happy to!

----------


## ikool

> Okay, Back with some numbers now! 
> 
> First off, my armory: Level 90 Goblin Death Knight | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory Itemlevel is 551
> 
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> 
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> 
> Kept an eye on PL and PS. Plague Leech seems to be working fine, but sometimes it takes my diseases off when there is over 5 (saw 7 at one time) seconds left on BP, is that intended? Also, It can be up to 5 seconds before the profile reapplies BP, dunno if that is intended either. Profile seems to be handling everything fine, but I haven't played Frost DW in some time, so I cannot be 100% sure.
> ...



Thank you for the Informations ! Im raiding today and take a look at PS. I want to build in a PoF check for it, so we get more out of BP if possible.
As of Simcraft, PL will be used if possible, regardless off Dots Duration actually. I dont think thats optimal, but if its used at 5-7 Sec. it might be ok.
I will take a close look on it anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## Jooknow

Could you or have you updated the 2h rotation as well? This is great!

----------


## alexxjr

Found a bug during my raid today. It did not use DnD on single target fights, even after I checked that is was on with the hotkey. I believe it is a dps loss since you dump an unholy rune that way. Please tell me if I'm wrong  :Smile:

----------


## daveyboyuk

> Okay, Back with some numbers now! 
> 
> First off, my armory: Level 90 Goblin Death Knight | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory Itemlevel is 551
> 
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> 
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> 
> Kept an eye on PL and PS. Plague Leech seems to be working fine, but sometimes it takes my diseases off when there is over 5 (saw 7 at one time) seconds left on BP, is that intended? Also, It can be up to 5 seconds before the profile reapplies BP, dunno if that is intended either. Profile seems to be handling everything fine, but I haven't played Frost DW in some time, so I cannot be 100% sure.
> ...


youre damage seems a little low i just tried it on raiders dummy for 100million and im steadily 249k 0 tier orc/engineer 553ilvl but that shouldnt equate to 50k more dps ?

----------


## alexxjr

> youre damage seems a little low i just tried it on raiders dummy for 100million and im steadily 249k 0 tier orc/engineer 553ilvl but that shouldnt equate to 50k more dps ?


It was pure single target on the raiders dummy in Ebon Hold. You can check my armory, I'm reforged, gemmed and enchanted properly. Don't know what i should be doing wrong then. I am standing behind the dummy with the mouse under it and the CD's on. Don't think I can do anything else to do more dmg to be honest

----------


## ikool

> Found a bug during my raid today. It did not use DnD on single target fights, even after I checked that is was on with the hotkey. I believe it is a dps loss since you dump an unholy rune that way. Please tell me if I'm wrong


As of Simcraft 5.4 , DnD is no longer in the Single-Target Priority, so i removed it from our Rotation.
If you still like to have it cast automatic, just put it back into the Rotation in the Rotaion Editor  :Smile: 



@Jooknow

Im currently only working on DW sorry, if i got some Time i will take a look at 2 Hand.

----------


## nick_533

Using 2h and everything went fine, for some reason it stopped to do following after 2 boss fights
- Not applying frost fever through howling blast when there is no debuff
- Not using howling blast on rime proc

So, not using HB at all.

----------


## daveyboyuk

> Using 2h and everything went fine, for some reason it stopped to do following after 2 boss fights
> - Not applying frost fever through howling blast when there is no debuff
> - Not using howling blast on rime proc
> 
> So, not using HB at all.


you realise there is a hotkey to turn howling blast off , maybe you pressed accidently left control iirc

----------


## nick_533

that must be it 

Also AOE rotation can use more HB spam  :Smile:

----------


## Koalemos

I've been using the 2h for a while now and it's working great. I just wanted to check and see if this is still the best for pve dps that's out there currently and thank the author again for the great work.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> I've been using the 2h for a while now and it's working great. I just wanted to check and see if this is still the best for pve dps that's out there currently and thank the author again for the great work.


I think 2h is slightly ahead on single target but dw will be the best for Orgrimmar because almost every fight as adds of some sort and dw does awesome cleave aoe.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

@ikool Just wanted to say excellent work keeping this profile alive. I tested this compared to Kinks which is the profile I have been using up til now for Dual Wielding. Your edited profile was 7k dps higher. Combine this with the ability to toggle cooldowns on and off (Kinks only has a boss check) and your edited profile just became my go to profile again!! Rep+

----------


## ikool

> @ikool Just wanted to say excellent work keeping this profile alive. I tested this compared to Kinks which is the profile I have been using up til now for Dual Wielding. Your edited profile was 7k dps higher. Combine this with the ability to toggle cooldowns on and off (Kinks only has a boss check) and your edited profile just became my go to profile again!! Rep+


Thank you  :Smile:  


*Anonther Update is coming along Mates, be sure to grab it tomorrow !*

PS: Seems Blizz fixed the RI Bug, so Runeforges will now be MH: Fallen Crusader / OH: Razor Ice

----------


## Hunter4vr

Real good stuff man, very noticeable DPS increase.

Did 4 runs with each profile, 537 ilvl, 2x 548 Wep's

*Wey 5.2: 166k Average

Wey 5.4 (ikool): 184k Average*

Thanks for this, looking forward to seeing further stuff from you.

----------


## ikool

> Real good stuff man, very noticeable DPS increase.
> 
> Did 4 runs with each profile, 537 ilvl, 2x 548 Wep's
> 
> *Wey 5.2: 166k Average
> 
> Wey 5.4 (ikool): 184k Average*
> 
> Thanks for this, looking forward to seeing further stuff from you.



Thank you  :Smile: 



*Next Update will take another Day or two, as im still not happy with the PL usage.*

----------


## imdasandman

> Real good stuff man, very noticeable DPS increase.
> 
> Did 4 runs with each profile, 537 ilvl, 2x 548 Wep's
> 
> *Wey 5.2: 166k Average
> 
> Wey 5.4 (ikool): 184k Average*
> 
> Thanks for this, looking forward to seeing further stuff from you.


This is awesome to hear. Maybe blizz will quit being mean to me and drop some 1h for me.

Sent from Note II using Cryogen mod.

----------


## ikool

*UPDATE (v.1.0.9 @ Mainpost Page 6)*  :Smile: 

- Improved ST 
- AoE Rotation updated (5 or more Targets)


Unfortunately, i had no Time to test in SoO, so please leave some Feedback how everything works  :Smile: 







Note: As Pestilence is still a work in Progress, make sure to spread your Diseases manually.

----------


## alexxjr

Hey Ikool, just to let you know, got my trinket from Galakras today. After I switched to that I ranked on 8 of the following fights, even Garrosh  :Smile:  GJ man!

----------


## nick_533

Is PL not optimized for the 2H profile? It applied pestilence fine though.

----------


## alexxjr

As far as i know, Ikool has only updated the DW profiles. The 2H profiles are still the original Wey ones. They haven't been updated since 5.2

----------


## ikool

> Hey Ikool, just to let you know, got my trinket from Galakras today. After I switched to that I ranked on 8 of the following fights, even Garrosh  GJ man!



Gz, and thanks for the Feedback !  :Smile:  Did you try the new AOE Rotation ?






> nick_533
> 
> Is PL not optimized for the 2H profile? It applied pestilence fine though.



As Alexxjr said , 2H is still based on 5.2 actually.

----------


## weyounthree

Wow. Nice to see someone took my thread when I was in south america.  :Wink: 

FYI I'm back for 2 weeks now and just reactivated my WoW account yesterday.

Did anything major change besides plague leech?

----------


## azxd

> Wow. Nice to see someone took my thread when I was in south america. 
> 
> FYI I'm back for 2 weeks now and just reactivated my WoW account yesterday.
> 
> Did anything major change besides plague leech?


welcome back mate! now get to work and give us an update on 2H !! some new glyphs, no more SR at 45%( back to 35%, still a small dps increase) and new boss mechanics , blah blah blah...
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## alexxjr

> Wow. Nice to see someone took my thread when I was in south america. 
> 
> FYI I'm back for 2 weeks now and just reactivated my WoW account yesterday.
> 
> Did anything major change besides plague leech?


Hey Wey! welcome back! Hope you had a pleasant trip! Are you only here for 2 weeks?  :Frown:  


@ Ikool, Yes, worked really well, but didn't test it out much since my main part of fights with aoe is focusing on targets with the cleave I already have  :Smile:  Our Ele and survival hunter takes care of most of the AOE  :Smile:

----------


## daveyboyuk

2h is perfectly fine doesnt need updating apart from plague leech ikool pretty much updated dw quite nicely only aoe rotation could do with some fine tuning i beleive wey

----------


## Sovietpanda

Also, a hotkey that would allow for quick switch between single target and AoE would be very nice. 

Just FYI to anyone talking about the Soul Reaper %, you can go into the ability editor in PQR and set Soul Reaper to fire at whatever Target % HP that you want

----------


## daveyboyuk

there is a hotkey for aoe swap but there is a mistake in the code which is easy to fix go to ability editor and load up wey 5.4 then look for [misc]innit now in the right panel look for the aoe toggle code in green should look like this 

-- AoE/Single Switch
if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and GetTime() - PQ_AOETimer > 1 then
PQ_AOETimer = GetTime()

if PQ_AOE then
PQ_AOE = false
PQR_SwapRotation("Single Rotation (Wey 5.4[DW Frost])")
else
PQ_AOE = true
PQR_SwapRotation("AoE Rotation (Wey 5.4[DW Frost])")
end
end

on un edited version it will be (wey [DW FROST]) , the 5.4 is missing from original code i have edited my hotkey for my use so ignore that part if it differs to youres

----------


## ikool

> Wow. Nice to see someone took my thread when I was in south america. 
> 
> FYI I'm back for 2 weeks now and just reactivated my WoW account yesterday.
> 
> Did anything major change besides plague leech?



weyounthree !!! Welcome back man  :Smile:  Hope you like what i did to your Profile, 5.4 changed many Things. Check your Inbox today or tomorrow  :Wink: 






> there is a hotkey for aoe swap but there is a mistake in the code which is easy to fix go to ability editor and load up wey 5.4 then look for [misc]innit now in the right panel look for the aoe toggle code in green should look like this 
> 
> -- AoE/Single Switch
> if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and GetTime() - PQ_AOETimer > 1 then
> PQ_AOETimer = GetTime()
> 
> if PQ_AOE then
> PQ_AOE = false
> PQR_SwapRotation("Single Rotation (Wey 5.4[DW Frost])")
> ...


Nice find, i already updated and uploaded a fix for AoE toggle. Be sure to Update everyone !
What do you mean with "only aoe rotation could do with some fine tuning" ?  :Smile:

----------


## yochen

southamerica nice - I live and chile and love your profiles big time (better than soap!). also hope for a dw-frost update if needed  :Wink:

----------


## nick_533

> 2h is perfectly fine doesnt need updating apart from plague leech ikool pretty much updated dw quite nicely only aoe rotation could do with some fine tuning i beleive wey


agreed, aoe needs some changes like using HB more

----------


## imdasandman

this is my dark simulacrum edit for SoO maybe if you want you can toss it in your profile. I have mine setup to watch my focus target.



```
local Spell,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo("focus")

if Spell == ("Froststorm Bolt") or Spell == ("Arcane Shock") or Spell == ("Rage of the Empress") or Spell == ("Chain Lighting") or Spell == ("Tranquility")  or Spell == ("Divine Hymn") or Spell == ("Dark Soul: Instability") or Spell == ("Summon Doomguard") or Spell == ("Summon Infernal") or Spell == ("Power Word: Barrier") then
return true
end
```

The info boxes within the pqr editor are as follows:
Ability Name: use anything you want
Actions:
Cancel Channel: False
Recast Delay: 0
Skip Unknown: True
Spell ID: 77606
Target: Focus

----------


## jshookz

could someone make a new thread with ikool's DK profile and not have it located in here? just to make things neater and for new people looking for a DK profile

----------


## ikool

> this is my dark simulacrum edit for SoO maybe if you want you can toss it in your profile. I have mine setup to watch my focus target.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local Spell,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo("focus")
> 
> if Spell == ("Froststorm Bolt") or Spell == ("Arcane Shock") or Spell == ("Rage of the Empress") or Spell == ("Chain Lighting") or Spell == ("Tranquility")  or Spell == ("Divine Hymn") or Spell == ("Dark Soul: Instability") or Spell == ("Summon Doomguard") or Spell == ("Summon Infernal") or Spell == ("Power Word: Barrier") then
> return true
> ...


Thanks for this ! Is there a Spell ID Version too ? Seems it doesnt work on my non-english Client  :Smile: 





> agreed, aoe needs some changes like using HB more


I will take a look at AoE if Time allows.  :Wink: 




> could someone make a new thread with ikool's DK profile and not have it located in here? just to make things neater and for new people looking for a DK profile


Since Weyou is back right now, i will first talk to him before i make my own Thread or something.

----------


## daveyboyuk

> this is my dark simulacrum edit for SoO maybe if you want you can toss it in your profile. I have mine setup to watch my focus target.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local Spell,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo("focus")
> 
> if Spell == ("Froststorm Bolt") or Spell == ("Arcane Shock") or Spell == ("Rage of the Empress") or Spell == ("Chain Lighting") or Spell == ("Tranquility")  or Spell == ("Divine Hymn") or Spell == ("Dark Soul: Instability") or Spell == ("Summon Doomguard") or Spell == ("Summon Infernal") or Spell == ("Power Word: Barrier") then
> return true
> ...



possible to make code to auto set focus for appropriate bosses ?

----------


## imdasandman

> Thanks for this ! Is there a Spell ID Version too ? Seems it doesnt work on my non-english Client


Yea just have to change the spell tag to spell ID and plugin the ids from wowhead

Sent from Note II using Cryogen mod.

----------


## mubeldab

Hi,

i made a test of the ikool DW profile yesterday and i want to share some results with you:

The overall damage in LFR was outstanding, it was pulling more DPS than soapbox paid profile. I was also able to have a succesfull run in proving grounds with this one.

The rune and ability management is somehow smarter then the other ones and take care of the cooldown reducing trinket. The only missing thing is the hotkey for pestilence. 
I turned on the Death and Decay but somehow it do not used it often, is this only situational?

----------


## ikool

> Yea just have to change the spell tag to spell ID and plugin the ids from wowhead
> 
> Sent from Note II using Cryogen mod.


Would be awesome if you could do that, im currently out of Time  :Frown: 





> Hi,
> 
> i made a test of the ikool DW profile yesterday and i want to share some results with you:
> 
> The overall damage in LFR was outstanding, it was pulling more DPS than soapbox paid profile. I was also able to have a succesfull run in proving grounds with this one.
> 
> The rune and ability management is somehow smarter then the other ones and take care of the cooldown reducing trinket. The only missing thing is the hotkey for pestilence. 
> I turned on the Death and Decay but somehow it do not used it often, is this only situational?


Thanks for the Feedback  :Smile:  DnD should be cast whenever you cant HB and RP is below 76. Be sure youre in AoE Mode too, as DnD wont be cast in ST Rotation.

----------


## pxtqv

Hey just wondering, been using Weyou's profile for awhile now and iv'e been wondering, the 2H rotation for frost in this profile can be used in 5.4 right? Or is there an updated version coming? Just wondering and i really like this profile, efficient and easy to use. Would really like a reply though. Thanks !

----------


## kackagent

is there a chance to see 2hand comming? the dps between the two "speccs" isnt that big and many are stuck to 2 hand since this is the weapon that dropped for them.

----------


## weyounthree

> is there a chance to see 2hand comming? the dps between the two "speccs" isnt that big and many are stuck to 2 hand since this is the weapon that dropped for them.


I might update it, but as I don't play 2H, because I never got a 2h weapon, it is hard for me to test it.

----------


## Hunter4vr

> Real good stuff man, very noticeable DPS increase.
> 
> Did 4 runs with each profile, 537 ilvl, 2x 548 Wep's
> 
> *Wey 5.2: 166k Average
> 
> Wey 5.4 (ikool): 184k Average*
> 
> Thanks for this, looking forward to seeing further stuff from you.





> *UPDATE (v.1.0.9 @ Mainpost Page 6)* 
> 
> - Improved ST 
> - AoE Rotation updated (5 or more Targets)
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, i had no Time to test in SoO, so please leave some Feedback how everything works 
> 
> 
> ...


4 Runs once again, 542ilvl, 2x 548ilvl wep's

*1.0.9: 206k Average*

Thanks once again, great job.

----------


## daveyboyuk

ranked top 10 galakras hc with dw last night  :Smile:

----------


## weyounthree

Released Version 1.0.6

*Changelog:*
 Updated for 5.4 Updated AoE with automatic pestilence

----------


## kackagent

> Released Version 1.0.6
> 
> *Changelog:*
>  Updated for 5.4 Updated AoE with automatic pestilence


your rotation or ikools rotation?

----------


## imdasandman

> your rotation or ikools rotation?


His actual rotation


Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## ikool

> 4 Runs once again, 542ilvl, 2x 548ilvl wep's
> 
> *1.0.9: 206k Average*
> 
> Thanks once again, great job.





> ranked top 10 galakras hc with dw last night



Thanks for your Feedback !  :Smile: 


Since Weyounthree is back and already released his own Update, i wont work on my edits anymore. I hope everybody enjoyed my Updates.  :Smile: 





> Released Version 1.0.6
> 
> *Changelog:*
>  Updated for 5.4 Updated AoE with automatic pestilence


Thanks mate ! Pm'd you  :Smile:

----------


## weyounthree

Released Version 1.0.7

*Changelog:*
 Fixed bug where Soul Reaper would fire at 45% instead of 35%




> your rotation or ikools rotation?


My rotation. ikool is just checking how it performs compared to his changes.  :Smile: 




> Since Weyounthree is back and already released his own Update, i wont work on my edits anymore. I hope everybody enjoyed my Updates. 
> Thanks mate ! Pm'd you


You already read my pm, but I'd also like to thank you in public for taking care of the profile while I was away.

I also put your download link on first page with a link to your original posting in this thread.

----------


## ikool

> You already read my pm, but I'd also like to thank you in public for taking care of the profile while I was away.
> 
> I also put your download link on first page with a link to your original posting in this thread.


Thank you  :Smile:  I hope you got both PM's of me as now it says your Inbox is full  :Big Grin:

----------


## hellokill11

> Released Version 1.0.7
> 
> *Changelog:*
>  Fixed bug where Soul Reaper would fire at 45% instead of 35%
> 
> 
> 
> My rotation. ikool is just checking how it performs compared to his changes. 
> 
> ...


I don't see a download link for version 1.7? Is it in the PQR download?

----------


## kackagent

yep link is missing  :Smile: 

your 2 handed rotation works well.

----------


## ikool

You can find the Link on the first Page or simply Update through PQR  :Smile:

----------


## kackagent

is it possible, that you changed all the abilities? all of a sudden it doesnt work on german client anymore

----------


## weyounthree

> is it possible, that you changed all the abilities? all of a sudden it doesnt work on german client anymore


Nope, still using SpellIDs so this rotations hould work on any client. You might want to redownload the data file and try again.

----------


## alexxjr

How is the Ikool edit doing against Weys 5.4? Haven't had the chance to try out wey with hc progression and flex on alts  :Smile:

----------


## mubeldab

ikool DW edit is still ahead of weys new version, i have ilvl of 552 and difference was about 20 - 30 k

----------


## hellokill11

> ikool DW edit is still ahead of weys new version, i have ilvl of 552 and difference was about 20 - 30 k


Same here.

----------


## Koalemos

Any updated 2h on the horizon? The current one still works fine but I feel like it should be doing a little bit more.

----------


## imdasandman

@ikool and wey: can I use your core in my new edit/profile? The DPS tuning is great in ikools edit and I like how the rune management is extremely fluid with weys stuff.

Sent from Samsung Note 2

----------


## ikool

> @ikool and wey: can I use your core in my new edit/profile? The DPS tuning is great in ikools edit and I like how the rune management is extremely fluid with weys stuff.
> 
> Sent from Samsung Note 2


Seems i missed your new Thread ! From my Side, take whatever you need  :Smile:  

(Credits would be fine, as weyou said in first Post) :




> Notice:
> If you are a developer and would like to use some code you see in my profile, I am fine with it as long as it is for non-commercial use only. I only ask for credits. I also consider it polite if you ask me before using, but politeness is not mandatory.

----------


## imdasandman

> Seems i missed your new Thread ! From my Side, take whatever you need  
> 
> (Credits would be fine, as weyou said in first Post) :


Yea. Just asking as the DPS portion there is not much to improve upon. Maybe minor tweaks here and there but I just want to add more functions like all the stuff I had posted in my thread.

Also use the rune, pl, blood tap engine for unholy as well.

Sent from Samsung Note 2

----------


## Stampederoar

ikool, how would i add the engineer glove synapse spring and orc racial

your updated profile doesn't seem to use it off cooldown

----------


## ikool

> ikool, how would i add the engineer glove synapse spring and orc racial
> 
> your updated profile doesn't seem to use it off cooldown



Hi,


Synapse Springs will only be used with PoF together, as this results in more dmg than using it off cd.

----------


## Stampederoar

Ah okay, I understand! hopefully you can implement racials in the near future!

still good stuff none-the less

----------


## ikool

<<<<*Spoiler*>>>>

Update 1.1.0 coming soon  :Smile:

----------


## alexxjr

> <<<<*Spoiler*>>>>
> 
> Update 1.1.0 coming soon


Oh my god yes! *Drool*

----------


## Stampederoar

cool! i'm interested in testing it

----------


## lhar4679

are u gonna be doing 2 handed frost dk profile?

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Hey, could anyone help me add the Raise Ally ability to this rotation. I want to be able to hold shift while mouseover a dead raid member, it will save runic power if it needs to and then ress him as soon as possible. This is the only problem I encounter with this profile. When I need to ress sometimes I need to stop the profile so I can use some runes to generate rp. It's not a big issue but it would be nice.

Thanks!

I am really looking forward to your update ikool!

----------


## ikool

*Update 1.1.0*

- Mastercomplicated Rotation
- Time to Die Function added (thanks to mentally)
- Outbreak & Deathcoil if not in melee range (coming soon)



New Download:

----------


## TheNationGaming

Thanks Ikool, going to test it tomorrow!
+rep

Will post results between 5.4 and 5.4.1

Can you add the death coil and outbreak to its own individual profile, i'd like to be able to pick if i want to use it

----------


## TheNationGaming

5.4.1 single target feedback

http://imgur.com/vpjSUnB *(Current 5.4.1 single target)*

200k might be high for some, but i was getting 250-270k with the previous 5.4 profile

http://imgur.com/6rqop1Q *(Previous 5.4 single target)*


5.4.1 Single target currently has way too long of pauses between abilitys and doesn't seem as fluid as the previous
doesn't utilize blood tap when it should, sometimes not even using horn of winter off cd

not using empower rune weapon or plague leech

*Previous profile is better currently*

----------


## imdasandman

> 5.4.1 single target feedback
> 
> http://imgur.com/vpjSUnB *(Current 5.4.1 single target)*
> 
> 200k might be high for some, but i was getting 250-270k with the previous 5.4 profile
> 
> http://imgur.com/6rqop1Q *(Previous 5.4 single target)*
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I was experiencing. I kept getting lua errors with your soul reaper blood tap and is was pissed at thhe t2d call you made.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk 4

----------


## ikool

*Sorry Guys, i forgot to include the new Data File ....*  :Frown: 

*Download is fixed. Please redownload.* 





> Thanks Ikool, going to test it tomorrow!
> +rep
> 
> Will post results between 5.4 and 5.4.1
> 
> Can you add the death coil and outbreak to its own individual profile, i'd like to be able to pick if i want to use it


Sure  :Smile:

----------


## daveyboyuk

how can i get it to stop usin springs ooc

----------


## imdasandman

> how can i get it to stop usin springs ooc


Ikool just needs to add a incombat check to the springs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk 4

----------


## ikool

> how can i get it to stop usin springs ooc


I cant imagine how this is possibe, as i didnt change anything springs related. 
They are still bound to PoF, and should only be used with PoF together.
Can you explain when & where this happens to you? 

For a quick fix try setting "Require Combat to Execute Rotation" in Rotation Editor.

----------


## jshookz

Everything works for me ikool. Just made a pre-made on the PTR and it worked fine

----------


## TheNationGaming

i'll check out the latest update soon

You should help work on rotations for. You are a great helphttp://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ion-addon.html (ProbablyEngine Rotation Addon)

its extremely light weight, PQR is still a great tool none the less

----------


## daveyboyuk

@ikool for me it pops springs as soon as i enable profile

----------


## imdasandman

> I cant imagine how this is possibe, as i didnt change anything springs related. 
> They are still bound to PoF, and should only be used with PoF together.
> Can you explain when & where this happens to you? 
> 
> For a quick fix try setting "Require Combat to Execute Rotation" in Rotation Editor.


It has always done this man... but it only does it whenever you start the profile. I never mentioned it as it has never bugged me imo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk 4

----------


## BallisticJoker

Tested multiple times-

New edit will gave me about an average of ~2 Mil+ dmg using HB than previous edit, and about 10k more DPS (susatained) in the one minute interval I tested in 7 rounds.

----------


## TheNationGaming

going to test this tomorrow on thok

----------


## BallisticJoker

Tested in raid. Works amazing. Did 13/14H last night, picked up about 4 new ranks too.

Keep up the amazing work!

----------


## lhar4679

can u pls make a good 2handed dk profile???

----------


## phettbengt

Hello!

First will i thank you guys for this excellent routine.
But can you make some PQI Options and macros insteed of CTRL, ALT, SHIFT buttons for abillites and Single/Aoe rotation?

Regards

----------


## ikool

> It has always done this man... but it only does it whenever you start the profile. I never mentioned it as it has never bugged me imo
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk 4


Strange, i wonder why this happens. Never saw that as im no engi :/




> i'll check out the latest update soon
> 
> You should help work on rotations for. You are a great helphttp://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ion-addon.html (ProbablyEngine Rotation Addon)
> 
> its extremely light weight, PQR is still a great tool none the less


Thanks, alexxjr already brought me to this, interesting stuff !  :Smile: 




> Tested in raid. Works amazing. Did 13/14H last night, picked up about 4 new ranks too.
> 
> Keep up the amazing work!


Happy to hear that it turns out so well  :Smile: 




> can u pls make a good 2handed dk profile???


This will take some Time i dont have actually, but it seems lots of people want that so probably in the future  :Smile: 




> Hello!
> 
> First will i thank you guys for this excellent routine.
> But can you make some PQI Options and macros insteed of CTRL, ALT, SHIFT buttons for abillites and Single/Aoe rotation?
> 
> Regards


I see no need for PQI Options actually (except for raise ally maybe). What Options would you consider to be useful ?  :Smile:

----------


## phettbengt

> I see no need for PQI Options actually (except for raise ally maybe). What Options would you consider to be useful ?


Hello!

PQI Options:

Tier 4 talent
Tier 6 talent
Healthstone value: 10-100%
Cooldowns: On/Boss only/Off
Anti magic zone
Raise Ally

And MACROS:

Single/Aoe rotation: /rotation
Tier 4 talent: /tierfour
Tier 6 talent: /tiersix
Cooldowns: /cooldowns
AMZ: /amz
Raise ally: /ally

Regards

----------


## Toney

Thanks both Wey and ikool for this fantastic profile!

I've been using an updated and modified version of Rubim's (modified to use a single action entry instead of a ONE long rotation entry), and this one knocks it out of the park by an easy 15% increase on Target Dummy.

My question, out of curiosity, is what exactly makes this one so much better? The rotation I was using was exactly the same (both based off simcraft), so I'm wondering what in the engine is making it better.

Does having the external lua file with all the spell ids and some of the functions make it faster than having them on the actual rotation?

Anyway... thanks a lot for this!

----------


## hellokill11

> Thanks both Wey and ikool for this fantastic profile!
> 
> I've been using an updated and modified version of Rubim's (modified to use a single action entry instead of a ONE long rotation entry), and this one knocks it out of the park by an easy 15% increase on Target Dummy.
> 
> My question, out of curiosity, is what exactly makes this one so much better? The rotation I was using was exactly the same (both based off simcraft), so I'm wondering what in the engine is making it better.
> 
> Does having the external lua file with all the spell ids and some of the functions make it faster than having them on the actual rotation?
> 
> Anyway... thanks a lot for this!


Where would I find this profile you're using? Would like to test it, if it really is any better.

----------


## Toney

> Where would I find this profile you're using? Would like to test it, if it really is any better.


Rest assured, it's not better than this one.
I'm still learning the ropes with PQR so I was wondering what was exactly that made this one better than Rubim's (rotation aside, there's something in the core of the profile that just makes it better).

----------


## Nitewalker

Which profile is best for 2h frost these days? I cant seem to find a supported one so any guidance would be greatly appreciated

----------


## ikool

> Thanks both Wey and ikool for this fantastic profile!
> 
> I've been using an updated and modified version of Rubim's (modified to use a single action entry instead of a ONE long rotation entry), and this one knocks it out of the park by an easy 15% increase on Target Dummy.
> 
> My question, out of curiosity, is what exactly makes this one so much better? The rotation I was using was exactly the same (both based off simcraft), so I'm wondering what in the engine is making it better.
> 
> Does having the external lua file with all the spell ids and some of the functions make it faster than having them on the actual rotation?
> 
> Anyway... thanks a lot for this!


I wonder what kind of Profile you are using as Rubim's are outdated for a long Time. 
You mentioned that the Rotation is already based on Simcraft, so its probably something in the Core. 
( i remember his Profiles had Problems with BT)

----------


## dookieface

ikool, can you please make a 2h frost profile.im pretty sure that im not the only one looking for an up to date/awesome profile like you made for the dw

thanks 
dookie

----------


## Toney

> I wonder what kind of Profile you are using as Rubim's are outdated for a long Time. 
> You mentioned that the Rotation is already based on Simcraft, so its probably something in the Core.
> (i remember his Profiles had Problems with BT)


Yeah, I updated it myself, though to be honest, it didn't need much work done other than updating the action priority list (and while I was at it, I moved away from the ONE long list of actions to a single action per ability).

I did fix the BT issues though. Took the same route you did for depleted runes detection.
In any case, I just implemented the spell queueing system to your profile (mainly so I don't have to fight over GCDs for battle rez, and to have more control over defensive cooldowns), and I stuck to that. Whatever it is, it's better!

I'm looking forward to exporting your engine into my mage profile to see what it can do  :Big Grin:

----------


## imdasandman

> Yeah, I updated it myself, though to be honest, it didn't need much work done other than updating the action priority list (and while I was at it, I moved away from the ONE long list of actions to a single action per ability).
> 
> I did fix the BT issues though. Took the same route you did for depleted runes detection.
> In any case, I just implemented the spell queueing system to your profile (mainly so I don't have to fight over GCDs for battle rez, and to have more control over defensive cooldowns), and I stuck to that. Whatever it is, it's better!
> 
> I'm looking forward to exporting your engine into my mage profile to see what it can do


Glad to ya... alter time usage is a pita.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## alexxjr

> Yeah, I updated it myself, though to be honest, it didn't need much work done other than updating the action priority list (and while I was at it, I moved away from the ONE long list of actions to a single action per ability).
> 
> I did fix the BT issues though. Took the same route you did for depleted runes detection.
> In any case, I just implemented the spell queueing system to your profile (mainly so I don't have to fight over GCDs for battle rez, and to have more control over defensive cooldowns), and I stuck to that. Whatever it is, it's better!
> 
> I'm looking forward to exporting your engine into my mage profile to see what it can do


if you can release your version with the spell queue system, I would be so happy!

----------


## ikool

> ikool, can you please make a 2h frost profile.im pretty sure that im not the only one looking for an up to date/awesome profile like you made for the dw
> 
> thanks 
> dookie


Im wondering whats wrong with Wey's last 2H, as the Rotation seems fine to me :confused:
I havent played 2H for a long Time, so if anybody can tell me what to improve / fix, i make some love for you 2H guys  :Smile:

----------


## JohnnyPunani

Wey, I'm having a problem using your DK DW profile. When I run the profile I don't know which options are on or off (ex. Cooldowns, DnD, or Howling Blast). And when I toggle those options I'm not getting a message from PQR showing any change to the rotation. Do you have any idea what could be causing that?

----------


## aeonz

> Im wondering whats wrong with Wey's last 2H, as the Rotation seems fine to me :confused:
> I havent played 2H for a long Time, so if anybody can tell me what to improve / fix, i make some love for you 2H guys


Could you add [ Death Pact, Death Siphon, Conversion ] Doesn't seem to heal.. Also it doesn't seem to use Blood Boil which seems to lower my dps and something seems wrong with the interrupts for some reason, overall works great for 2H's!

----------


## daveyboyuk

death pact works for me on ikools dw edit maybe you could take a look at the code and compare them . mine didnt wanna use death strike so i took some code from imdasandmans old profile and added it under the selfheal in the rotation 

local HP = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100
local DS = UnitBuffID("player", 96281)

if DS ~= nil and HP < 75 then
return true
end




as a example make your own ability name and use spell id 49998 also you can clone this code and just change the number 'HP < 75 then' so like what i have is 75 30 21 qite easy to do  :Smile:

----------


## Enuma

Well, since i returned back to the game from break that i took im glad to see that DK got some love, being that at that time Way's profiles were only working option since Rubim's were far outdated.

I have been testing both profiles extensively, actually its three profiles, two iKool's and one Ways and here are the results:

iKool v1.0.9 - 100mil test:
Time for 100mil - 13.02mins with average DPS ~126k

Ways latest profiles - 100mil test:
Time for 100mil - 13.17mins with average DPS ~124k

iKool v1.1.0 - 100mil test:
Not completed as profile underperformed with average DPS ~100k

With all that being said, i see that iKools latest profile fails hard, i see far to large pauses between spell casts, rotation does look ok. I scrolled few pages back and i noticed that few ppl complained on this issue too and they confirmed, as i did, that older iKools profile perform better.

Now, between iKool's v1.0.9 profile and Ways latest.. I see that Ways hitting top DPS much faster than iKools, where ways was around 15s, iKools took about 30ish seconds, BUT iKools had higher sustained DPS and the numbers keeps slowly going up, where on ways there were few strange DPS losses (about 3-4k) which was quickly filled in as CDs popped.

Its down to preference i guess.. but i have one question for both of you guys.

Since i dont have much time to go trough the code, im a bit lazy AND im piled up with RL stuff atm, can you two, Way and iKool tell me did you implemented any of the fixes that i posted earlier, mainly  in this post ([PQR] DK PvE Profiles) as i would like to keep "most complete" profile?

Ty in advance for your answer  :Smile:

----------


## alexxjr

Hey Enuma, Did you remember to get the new data file that Ikool posted with his 1.10 edit? that sorted out all of my problems with the new edit and did more dps than his 1.0.9 edit

----------


## aeonz

Could you add Blood Boil to both rotations single and aoe peez!  :Smile:

----------


## Enuma

> Hey Enuma, Did you remember to get the new data file that Ikool posted with his 1.10 edit? that sorted out all of my problems with the new edit and did more dps than his 1.0.9 edit


I downloaded it this morning from this post Here ([PQR] DK PvE Profiles) so i presume that thats it. ^_^

----------


## daveyboyuk

> Well, since i returned back to the game from break that i took im glad to see that DK got some love, being that at that time Way's profiles were only working option since Rubim's were far outdated.
> 
> I have been testing both profiles extensively, actually its three profiles, two iKool's and one Ways and here are the results:
> 
> iKool v1.0.9 - 100mil test:
> Time for 100mil - 13.02mins with average DPS ~126k
> 
> Ways latest profiles - 100mil test:
> Time for 100mil - 13.17mins with average DPS ~124k
> ...


guessin your gear is around 490-500 ilvl so pointless comparing tbh use which works best for you i personly use the latest edit and have 0 complaints with 574 ilvl ranking every week at least 50% of bosses , profiles do not account for bad reforges gems latency

----------


## alexxjr

> I downloaded it this morning from this post Here ([PQR] DK PvE Profiles) so i presume that thats it. ^_^


Yeah, that's it  :Smile:  It's just if you remembered to paste in the new data file. It should say updated on the 5th of october or so  :Smile:

----------


## ikool

> Wey, I'm having a problem using your DK DW profile. When I run the profile I don't know which options are on or off (ex. Cooldowns, DnD, or Howling Blast). And when I toggle those options I'm not getting a message from PQR showing any change to the rotation. Do you have any idea what could be causing that?


Strange, go try to reinstall Profile / Data File. If you still have Problems try reinstall PQI / PQR. 
Hope this helps  :Smile: 






> Could you add Blood Boil to both rotations single and aoe peez!


BB as Frost DK :confused:
I cant believe that would be a DMG gain in any situation, but maybe i miss something. 
More Information pls  :Smile: 






> Since i dont have much time to go trough the code, im a bit lazy AND im piled up with RL stuff atm, can you two, Way and iKool tell me did you implemented any of the fixes that i posted earlier, mainly  in this post ([PQR] DK PvE Profiles) as i would like to keep "most complete" profile?
> 
> Ty in advance for your answer


Welcome back, and thx for your Feedback  :Smile:  

As Alex & Dave already mentioned, v.1.10 has a new Data File (T2D support). 
Try reinstall my Edit and make sure to overwrite the old Data File.
Also, v.1.10 is optimized for BIS Gear and uses the Mastercomplicated Rotation. 
If you dont have at least T16 4pc (+ SoO Trinkets), you wont get the max out of it.
The Survival Abilities you mentioned havent been added by me (or Wey as far as i know) yet. 
Shouldnt be a Problem either, so lets see what i can add to the next Update  :Smile: 



PS: 
More Infos about "Mastercomplicated" can be found here :
http://www.destinysoftworks.com/2013...mplicated.html

----------


## JohnnyPunani

> Strange, go try to reinstall Profile / Data File. If you still have Problems try reinstall PQI / PQR. 
> Hope this helps


Ok, will do. Thanks for your help.  :Smile:

----------


## daveyboyuk

@ ikool if you like I can send you my edit of youre profile with the survivability options added save you 10 mins work  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ikool

> @ ikool if you like I can send you my edit of youre profile with the survivability options added save you 10 mins work


thanks mate, just upload it here and you save me another one  :Cool:

----------


## daveyboyuk

Master Complicated with healing support
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jf3fju6gjw...mastercomp.rar 

Master Simple with healing support
https://www.dropbox.com/s/x9wm8uf8uv...mastersimp.rar

these are edits of ikool's and weys edits with ds healing support added and dark sim focus note :- I have changed the hotkeys for my personal preference 

left control - dnd on mouseover
left shift - cds
left alt - aoe
right shift dnd on/off
right alt - hb on/off

and if don't know mastercomplicated is aimed at bis gear or very near and is known as ikools 5.41 edit mastersimple is the ikool 5.4 aimed at lower gear lvls this isn't my rotation ive just added things for my quality of life thx to wey,ikool and imdasandman for original code

----------


## Feldeath

Hi there, thanks for the great work.
I have only 1 question / improvement :
- When deactivation HB wouldn't it be better to actually just replace it with IcyTouch? I tried but failed as I am no good at coding
It would be great if you could implement something like that.

Anyway thanks a bunch

----------


## aeonz

Any chances this will be added some self heals?  :Big Grin:

----------


## spell19

Hello ikool
how I change the rotation to use anti-magic shell on cd ? 
Thanks.

----------


## heidrickla

> Hello ikool
> how I change the rotation to use anti-magic shell on cd ? 
> Thanks.


if PQR_SpellAvailable(48707) then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(48707),"player")
return true
end

----------


## spell19

Thank you very much !  :Cool:

----------


## heidrickla

> Thank you very much !


I would add a few checks in there though so it doesn't just spam it. Don't need all of them but much better than just blindly spamming it. I haven't tested the following code but it should work:

if UnitBuffID("player", 48707) ~= nil then return false end -- Make sure you don't already have the buff
local PlayerHp = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") -- Convert your hp's into a percentage
local PlayerCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("player")

if select(2, GetSpellCooldown(48707)) == 0 -- Spell is not on cooldown
and PlayerHp <= 90 -- Something actually beating on you
and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") -- Not dead
and not UnitInVehicle("player") -- Not driving something
and not PlayerHasBuff(30024) -- Drinking
and not PlayerHasBuff(104934) -- Eating
and PlayerCombat then -- In Combat
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(48707),"player")
return true
end

----------

